# Crochet Doily



## cmzaha (Aug 7, 2014)

This is what I have been doing instead of making soap the last week. Have to make 6 of these for a customer. This one is in the process of being starched with sugar water. Colors are actually cream and coral


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2014)

Very pretty and a lot of work.


----------



## katiesue (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 8, 2014)

thankyou


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 8, 2014)

I like your dolly. :smile: It reminds me of a pic I have of a flower dolly that I wish I could make. I bet you would have no problem making it. However,  I am unable to upload it. :sad:


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I like your dolly. :smile: It reminds me of a pic I have of a flower dolly that I wish I could make. I bet you would have no problem making it. However, I am unable to upload it. :sad:


If you have a link for it you could pm it to me. If there is a pattern I can make it, but, unfortunetly I only crochet from patterns. That is how I taught myself when I was a kid


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the doily or the Irish lace always remind me of my grandma. I want to share my crochet bag, coin purse and cellphone case


----------



## Susie (Apr 28, 2015)

Wonderful work!

How many strands of yarn did you work together to make those?


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2015)

Susie said:


> Wonderful work!
> 
> How many strands of yarn did you work together to make those?




Thank you, I used 2 strands of yarn


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful doily.  My grandmother made them many many years ago.


----------

